# Abd angio with bil runoff



## Robbin109 (Oct 2, 2012)

MD writes that he did an "abd angio with bil runoff", but I dont see anything in this report that supports a abd angio....only bil lower ext. Please help:

Report:

After obtaining arterial access, a 5 French pigtail catheter was advanced to the bifurcation where 40 ml at 20ml/second were injected opacifying nicely the right iliofemoral system. The right common iliac, external iliac, and common femoral appeared to be patent. Th common femoral bifurcated to a well developed profunda and a patent SFA with mild irregularities, nonobstructive in its mid section. The pt appeared to have widely patent, popliteal above and below the knee; but appeared to have very slow flow with runoff to the ankle with mostly distal disease below the bifuraction.

The 2nd injection of 20 ml of contrast at 18ml a second was perfomred once again opacifying the left liliofemoreal system....(and he goes on to describe the left side and places a stent.....)

Another coder in the past has coded 75625,75716, plus stent...but I dont think the ABd angio should be coded.

Please help?


----------



## rfowler5 (Oct 2, 2012)

According, in the cpt book states included unless no prior cath-based study, prior study was inadequate or pts condition changed since prior study.  see page 377 in ama cpt book.  If this is the initial angio study then bill it in addition to stents.
Radiology Coder


----------



## Robbin109 (Oct 2, 2012)

But he doesnt comment on the abd aorta at all....only the lower ext????


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 2, 2012)

Robbin109 I agree with you he placed the catheter in the Aorta but did not do an angio.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 2, 2012)

Robbin109 said:


> But he doesnt comment on the abd aorta at all....only the lower ext????



I agree, there is no mention of the renals, so I do not code for an abdominal aortogram or abd. aortogram w/ run-offs.  I feel you have 75716 and 37226.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Robbin109 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's what I went with. Thanks!


----------

